# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  steering gear seal

## sptrmike

Anybody got a trick to getting the seals on the output shaft of the steering gear out, I was going to machine a puller to do the job, but if I dont have to I can use that time to do the next item on the yj's list.  :Questionmark:

----------

